

Artificial Intelligence – 20 Years After The Electronic Landmark - Mz
http://www.saltartists.com/artificial-intelligence-20-years-after-the-electronic-landmark/

======
Mz
Not about AI. It is about a music release by the name "Artificial
Intelligence" which was historically significant.

Excerpt:

 _The series today still serves as a historical landmark in the ways of
electronic music_

